# ***Ok I have a new engine***



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a 86' 300zx N/A I just bought a 93 twin turbo engine with the transmisson. Any other things I will need to do the swap?? I also have the ECU and wiring. Im going to have a shop do all of the work.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

How much money do you have to do this swap? I hope you have nearly 20k.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> I have a 86' 300zx N/A I just bought a 93 twin turbo engine with the transmisson. Any other things I will need to do the swap?? I also have the ECU and wiring. Im going to have a shop do all of the work.


I'm dying to see this....I believe the engine will physically bolt in to the same mounts, but I don't believe that the tranny lines up, and the wiring and crap is going to be a pain...

Good Luck!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Custom driveshaft, TT diff, (unless you like to spin one wheel constantly), custom trans mounts, the list goes on......


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

I have 10k saved up and the shop is going to do of the work.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> I have 10k saved up and the shop is going to do of the work.


 I would suggest getting them to install it and maybe doing most of the wiring yourself. If you don't want to do that, get them to to the install and the wiring and you do the piping and final touchs. That'll save you a few $$$$.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I'm dying to see this....I believe the engine will physically bolt in to the same mounts, but I don't believe that the tranny lines up, and the wiring and crap is going to be a pain...
> 
> Good Luck!!


It will bolt up to one mount the other will have to be fabricated. Actually custom tranny mounts won't be a problem; just pick up the solid TT mounts and use them.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It will bolt up to one mount the other will have to be fabricated. Actually custom tranny mounts won't be a problem; just pick up the solid TT mounts and use them.


Thanks for all the input, I will post pictures, of the progress....


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

this is a interesting read, any progress?


----------

